# Rumor: Upcoming DirecTV High Definition Info



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I've just received the following from DirecTV sources:

As far as the NFL Sunday Ticket, Fox will do 6 games in HD every week at 720p and CBS will do from 1 -3 games a week at 1080i. Some blackout rules will apply.

The Mike Tyson fight on 7/30 will be in SD and HD.

DTV will carry the Olympics in HD via NBC at 1080i.

Big news coming about an exciting new program/service that should be launched by October. More about that later.

As always, the above should be considered rumor until DirecTV makes an official announcement.

Please ask any questions in this thread and I will do my best to answer them but rememeber that some details are not available.

Thanks!


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Directv is leading the way once again.

I can't wait to see the numbers for the Mike Tyson fight. Is anyone going to pay for this ?


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

"DTV will carry the Olympics in HD via NBC at 1080i."
Do you mena DirecTV will pick-up the NBC-HD feed form NY/LA? or will it come on Bravo-HD or something like that?
The Mike Tyson fight should be expensive, my local Time Warner wants $43.95 for it on their first HD PPV broadcast.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Besides for the line: _Big news coming about an exciting new program/service that should be launched by October. More about that later.
_ I don't see any mention of currently available HD channels being carriedm, that gets me a bit worried.


----------



## LonghornXP (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey Chris could you give us a little bitty hint on what the big October news might be. My contacts are saying DVR Home Media Option but I always assumed they meant for Tivo but he never said Tivo but just said DirecTV would offer something like HMO but he never said HMO but it would use existing wiring like UCentric uses. Now I'm thinking that maybe the DirecTivos can't use this type of technology and maybe they will offer another brand DVR such as Moxi which would be a program. A program to switch over DirecTivo users to a cheaper better box maybe. Now this box could be the box that offers whole home recording and playback over existing wiring.

I'm just not sure what to think about this but if you can just hint or let us know when you will spill the beans. Will this be said today or within a week or longer.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

The Sunday Ticket news was already announced a week or so ago. 100 HD games this year.

I've been holding on not buying receivers figuring the new Interactive boxes and new DVR's will be out this fall and winter. Here is another rumor with the same information which is good. Now if I can just keep my old T-60 going by a string until I see what the announced new goodies are....don't want to buy a S2 D'Tivo as a replacement if I'd rather have something better.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

mainedish said:


> Directv is leading the way once again.


I think E* will match any HD offerings that D* does, (Except for the Sunday Ticket thing). I was reading where E* has is now putting 3 HD channels/ transponder using the 8psk modulation stuff. If this is true, that should free up some space for more HD.

Either way, this is good news for D* subs, and maybe good for E* subs if Charlie matches their moves.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Chris, what are the 20 new HD channels going to be? Any word on when we will hear about those?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

A_Noland said:


> I think E* will match any HD offerings that D* does, (Except for the Sunday Ticket thing). I was reading where E* has is now putting 3 HD channels/ transponder using the 8psk modulation stuff. If this is true, that should free up some space for more HD.
> 
> Either way, this is good news for D* subs, and maybe good for E* subs if Charlie matches their moves.


So for Charlie, the only compelling HD content is HD content that D* carries???


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

mainedish, with the exception of NFL, Dish is already doing ALL of this stuff as well.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

This all sounds exciting. I've got DTV and a 50" Samsung DLP HDTV. Problem is I can't find the Hughes HDTV w/TiVo receiver anywhere. Really don't want to shell out the $$$$ for a non-TiVo model. Anyone hear anything related to the availability of the TiVo unit?

(Apologies if this is the wrong thread to ask this.)


----------



## BrianB (Jul 13, 2003)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> This all sounds exciting. I've got DTV and a 50" Samsung DLP HDTV. Problem is I can't find the Hughes HDTV w/TiVo receiver anywhere. Really don't want to shell out the $$$$ for a non-TiVo model. Anyone hear anything related to the availability of the TiVo unit?
> 
> (Apologies if this is the wrong thread to ask this.)


Yes, it's avail through best buy online right now.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm not trying to ignore you guys and sorry about not replying sooner. I've been trying to round up the information needed to answer you questions. Hopefully I will have something for you soon.



bonscott87 said:


> The Sunday Ticket news was already announced a week or so ago. 100 HD games this year.


True, but I wanted to pass along a few more details about the specifics of the actual broadcasts.



mini1 said:


> Do you mena DirecTV will pick-up the NBC-HD feed form NY/LA? or will it come on Bravo-HD or something like that?


Trying to find that out now.



LonghornXP said:


> Hey Chris could you give us a little bitty hint on what the big October news might be. My contacts are saying DVR Home Media Option but I always assumed they meant for Tivo but he never said Tivo but just said DirecTV would offer something like HMO but he never said HMO but it would use existing wiring like UCentric uses. Now I'm thinking that maybe the DirecTivos can't use this type of technology and maybe they will offer another brand DVR such as Moxi which would be a program. A program to switch over DirecTivo users to a cheaper better box maybe. Now this box could be the box that offers whole home recording and playback over existing wiring.
> 
> I'm just not sure what to think about this but if you can just hint or let us know when you will spill the beans. Will this be said today or within a week or longer.


Just my opinion but I think it might be HMO. Only time will tell. I will, of course, post any info I get my hands on. 



wipeout said:


> Chris, what are the 20 new HD channels going to be? Any word on when we will hear about those?


Still waiting. I would bet we will be hearing something very soon though.



carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Anyone hear anything related to the availability of the TiVo unit?


The HR10-250 is now becoming widely available. Check http://www.circuitcity.com or http://www.bestbuy.com. You should be able to get one.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Olympics - NBC will do something different for the Olympics. Typically if NBC is showing a particular show on standard TV, the very same show, but in HD, will be on NBC-HD. The Olympics will not work like that. NBC will have standard TV on NBC, and on a plethora of other NBC owned channels. And then NBC-HD will carry a completly seperate line of of other Olympic events, 24/7. 

Now, as I understand SHVIA, this is still locally broadcast material and should not be available except under the well discussed and cussed rules.

HD generally - IMHO, DirecTV cannot be said to be leading until it gets TNT-HD up and running.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

BrianB said:


> Yes, it's avail through best buy online right now.


Didn't see it there yesterday, but it was this morning. Ordered it and should be here by the end of the week!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just an update on the Olympic coverage. DirecTV is still working with the NBC Olympic people so details are not available. I will be sure to post any info I get though. Hang in there. 

I don't really like posting "teasers" like this but suffice it to say, the new program/service that I mentioned earlier slated for October is going to be really BIG for DirecTV.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Olympic coverage is so boring now that the cold war is over .


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/040728/285671_1.html


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Well that sounds promising, so when will they announce to their customers when we'll get some of this new HD programmin??? I hope soon


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

I am getting tired of waiting for more HD with Directv, I no longer feel like they want to lead the pack. i was until recently a fervent supporter of Directv but am not so sure, i may try cable just because of the deals they are offering and who knows maybe ill stay there. I know the price is higher but cable offers more HD and that whats i want. so i get what i pay for. 
I just dont know that Directv is the leader in DTV the way it once was, as for Voom i tried that and cant get a good signal.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Zach2 (May 18, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> I've just received the following from DirecTV sources:
> 
> As far as the NFL Sunday Ticket, Fox will do 6 games in HD every week at 720p and CBS will do from 1 -3 games a week at 1080i. Some blackout rules will apply.
> 
> ...


Do you know what satellite(s) the NFL HD games will be on? 101, 110, or 119?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Zach said:


> Do you know what satellite(s) the NFL HD games will be on? 101, 110, or 119?


I thought I saw somewhere that you needed a oval dish and all three LNB's, they're were going to be spread all over.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Zach said:


> Do you know what satellite(s) the NFL HD games will be on? 101, 110, or 119?


Your question is partially answered in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=30602

Some games will be located on HD PPV channel 85.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is DirecTV's official announcement regarding the Olympics in HD:

NBC Universal Cable and DIRECTV Reach Long-Term Multi-Platform Agreement; Agreement Includes Rights to Distribute 2004 NBC HD Olympic Coverage and Bravo HD+

ENGLEWOOD CLIFFS, N.J. & EL SEGUNDO, Calif., Jul 28, 2004 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- NBC Universal Cable (NBCU) and DIRECTV, Inc., today announced a long-term multi-platform carriage agreement for the NBC Universal Cable properties, including USA and SCI FI, digital retransmission consent for the NBC O&O stations, rights to distribute NBC's HD Olympic programming for the upcoming Athens games, Bravo HD+, as well as rights to carry first-run Universal movie titles and NBC Universal specials and events on a pay-per-view basis. In addition, contracts for Bravo, Telemundo and mun2 were renewed and extended. DIRECTV and NBCU already have long-term deals in place for carriage of CNBC, MSNBC, CNBC World and the Olympics. This marks the first all encompassing affiliate agreement for NBC Universal Cable with one of the top distributors since the closure of the Vivendi merger.

"DIRECTV has always been a valued partner," said David Zaslav, president, NBC Universal Cable. "Through this agreement we were able to secure distribution for our two newest networks, USA and SCI FI, digital retransmission for the NBC O&O stations, deliver on DIRECTV's request for more high-quality HD programming by providing them with NBC's special 2004 HD Olympic coverage and Bravo HD+ and provide them with Universal's first-run movies and specials to run on pay-per-view. We are committed to providing our distribution partners with the programming that they need to drive their businesses."

"Our agreement with NBC Universal Cable is a gold medal win for our customers who have been asking for more HD content, as well as those who will continue to enjoy the breadth of quality programming NBCU offers," said Stephanie Campbell, executive vice president, Programming, DIRECTV, Inc. "This comprehensive agreement is a measure of the strength of our relationship with NBCU and will have long-term value for DIRECTV and our customers. Coupled with our recent announcement that we will air up to 100 HD broadcasts of 2004 NFL SUNDAY TICKET regular season games, DIRECTV will be the premier HD destination for sports fans this summer and fall."

*Source*


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Your question is answered in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=30602
> 
> The games will be located on HD PPV channel 85.


They're going to show only 1 game at a time????


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

No, I think that is just one of the channels they are using.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Curtis0620 said:


> No, I think that is just one of the channels they are using.


Correct. Sorry about not being more clear in my previous post.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Correct. Sorry about not being more clear in my previous post.


He was asking what transponders this was going to be on, not what channels.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

RAD said:


> He was asking what transponders this was going to be on, not what channels.


Don't know for sure where all the games will be located but I do know that the HD PPV is on 119.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

That announcement sounds great. Since the Olympics are next month, some of this programming will have to be available by then. It sounds like the main additions will be a distant NBC HD feed and Bravo HD, plus the olympic coverage. Sign me up.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Tusk said:


> Sign me up.


Me too! It's good to see DirecTV will be getting a permanent NBC HD feed. May not happen immediately, but it's coming. Very cool stuff.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

mini1 said:


> Do you mena DirecTV will pick-up the NBC-HD feed form NY/LA? or will it come on Bravo-HD or something like that?


Have an answer for you. NBC HD will be the NY/LA feeds just like CBS.

Also, as far as the Olympic coverage, I've received an unconfirmed report that the Olympics will be on a dedicated channel.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Don't know for sure where all the games will be located but I do know that the HD PPV is on 119.


Chris, from page http://www.directvsports.com/Subscriptions/NFLSundayTicket/ which is for NFL ST there's this section:

* To access DIRECTV High-Definition programming, a triple LNB Multi-Satellite dish antenna, along with a DIRECTV HD Receiver and High-Definition television equipment, is required. HD game schedule is subject to change.

Which tells me that unless you has a triple you might not get every game.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Have an answer for you. NBC HD will be the NY/LA feeds just like CBS.


Hmmm.. can I get waivers since the local NBC station REFUSES to pass thur any NBC HD material? (they are broadcasting digital, about 100watts, but it's all 4:3, 480p and REALLY BAD conversion of the signal)


----------



## LonghornXP (Nov 10, 2003)

"OK I talked to my contact and he has told me the following information. Here goes for whats its worth. No matter what system they use it will use existing wiring. This means no special multiswitch or going into the attic like most of the distrobution solutions out today. Now from what he knows is that DirecTV is trying to get Tivo to add support for software to allow using existing coax. Right now its not as simple as adding a driver for network cards. It needs a complete rewrite of code with software to allow server client communication via an unused transponder on SAT A so all customers can use this without needing anything but the basic dish. Now Tivo is telling DirecTV to do this themselves because they have no benefit in this and to be honest I can't blame Tivo for saying this but on the other hand I'm not sure if Tivo is even saying this either. I'm leaning towards DirecTV being at fault knowing Murdock.

He also said they are looking at Moxi and the Sky+ box but they are leaning towards the Moxi way more than the Sky+ box because of all the problems they are having with the Sky+ box. They are looking at Moxi because it seems like they could offer them a working box before Tivo can rewrite their software but they would like to stay with Tivo so they don't have to deal with customer confusion and further their support for Tivo.

But what they did say was that they wouldn't offer support for HMO in Tivos current form because of support costs and quality of service based on conditions they can't control such as the layout of a house or other wireless devices such as cordless phones and microwaves. So they want to add HMO but they want these two things. They want an intergrated system that will give quality control to reduce support costs so that all that is needed is a software update and the customer will have additional features without sending out a tech or having to do anything. They also would like to allow customers without DVR boxes to watch a recorded show. So for example I could watch a recorded show on my Zenith SAT-520. They could do this because they could use freed transponders to talk to the other DVRs in the house. So they could assign the FF, RW and pause buttons on my Zenith SAT-520 box to send that command to the DVR when on a certain transponder. They would use it as another channel like they do today. So when I press FF it would send a command to the DVR that is playing it that would tell the DVR to FF and what is playing on the non DVR box would be exactly what is being seen on the DVR. Now they would like to use the Moxi because that would allow them to output more streams than what the single box can record. So the box could record two shows live but it can either playback, record and/or watch live shows in upto 4 rooms.

If they used the Tivo boxes they could only allow me to playback upto 2 streams while recording streams because of its hardware ability. The HD Tivo has enough hardware to do this job. This is a tough call but they have to make a choice on whats best for the customer and I have to say that the Moxi box would be best IMO but I would have to use it for a month to really decide. But he did say that with their Moxi box being made in volume between the cable providers that they could made the SD version to offer it free via 1 year agreement and be able to sell the HD version with OTA tuner for under 200 bucks out costs and they may even rent this box for customers. He did say that the hardware would be the same as in the cable versions but the software would be different for satellite use.

So this is a choice that they have to make as well. Would they offer a 1 grand HD Tivo they can't get out fast enough that doesn't have HMO or should they go with an HD Moxi box that is being made in volume for less than 1 quarter of the cost of an HD Tivo that they can pump out quickly to customers and allow HMO abilities that they can afford to rent or sell and support via their protection plan. I would have to think about this hardly. Now I love Tivo and love it to death having 3 SD and 1 HD Tivo but I'm not sure that DirecTV can survive with this slowdown that DirecTV can't be blamed for all the way. Right now DirecTV is a business that is trying to get customers and soon cable will be able to offer an HD DVR with a HMO ability that Scientific Atlanta is working on right now for a decent rental. Now we have Voom that will soon offer an HD DVR with HMO ability and will most likely rent the HD Server and sell the client boxes. I won't even say anything about Dish Network. Now we have DirecTV with an HD Tivo selling for at the least 750 bucks with no HMO ability. As a business would that gain you new customers and will it cause you to lose customers. I say the answer is no you won't gain new customers with those features in mind and you will lose customers who want those feature.

I think this Moxi could be a future decision that they have to make for their future to be secured and I think they have to do this even if it means eventually Tivo but maybe this will get Tivo to get on the ball. This isn't all DirecTVs fault. Yes Tivo does have software ready to go for HMO but I can understand why DirecTV hasn't offer it yet and even though those who will use it are techys I promise you that will call at least once over this and if you don't know how much it costs to take a call you will crap your pants when you find out. Now DirecTV has given Tivo a chance to rewrite their code for what they want and if Tivo doesn't want or can't do this task this isn't DirecTVs fault. If their current provider can't provide what they want than that customer can get another provider that can just like we as consumers can choose Voom over DirecTV for HD content. DirecTV isn't doing anything different than what we do all the time in life. We look for what we want at the best price we can get."

I know this is long but its what I know and my source is about 75% accurate but I've been burnt by him before. Now I have no clue whether this is HMO nor whether this will be offered only on Sky+ boxes or Moxi.


----------



## LonghornXP (Nov 10, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Just an update on the Olympic coverage. DirecTV is still working with the NBC Olympic people so details are not available. I will be sure to post any info I get though. Hang in there.
> 
> I don't really like posting "teasers" like this but suffice it to say, the new program/service that I mentioned earlier slated for October is going to be really BIG for DirecTV.


Hey Chris I'm not sure what type of NDA you or your source is under and what information you can give but can you hint anymore. I've been talking to my source and he says that only a few people have information and they are keeping them tight-lipped on many things and from what he has told me so far from what he knows but they aren't telling him any specifics until they have their specific plans final on hardware and software but he says that this october release will just blow ahead of every company in a big way. To put it this way he has DirecTV and I have never heard him this excited before about anything so I don't think he's blowing smoke this time. The last big new thing he burned me on he was a 3 on a 1-10 scale and he is blowing the scale up today. I'm so excited not knowing anything. I wish I had better sources but I don't. I have very few to be honest but I want more dammitt.


----------



## LonghornXP (Nov 10, 2003)

I've been calling my brother who is an exec at DirecTV Group and I spoke to him this afternoon and he can't say anything because they are logging all the calls into and out of their office and email for those that have been given specifics and even if he could tell me he is so pissed off at me. I have to get in good terms with him as quick as I can because good news will only get better over time. I'm so stupid to tick off the one person who has pretty much all info. But on another note big news is only told to specific few people and if it leaks they will only limit those people down and not give specifics as early.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Rick P said:


> Hmmm.. can I get waivers since the local NBC station REFUSES to pass thur any NBC HD material? (they are broadcasting digital, about 100watts, but it's all 4:3, 480p and REALLY BAD conversion of the signal)


 You might get lucky if you pester your affiliate long enough. Last year when I found out that my CBS affiliate was broadcasting a digital signal I sent an email asking if they would have HD in place for the superbowl. Now CBS is the one network I didn't have a waiver for. They kept putting me off and then I found that DirecTV was going to offer CBS-HD to O & O and to those with waivers. I then mentioned this fact to my affiliate a few times. The next thing I knew they granted a waiver because they didn't plan on having HD in place. And, they still haven't.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

LonghornXP said:


> I've been calling my brother who is an exec at DirecTV Group and I spoke to him this afternoon and he can't say anything because they are logging all the calls into and out of their office and email for those that have been given specifics and even if he could tell me he is so pissed off at me. I have to get in good terms with him as quick as I can because good news will only get better over time. I'm so stupid to tick off the one person who has pretty much all info. But on another note big news is only told to specific few people and if it leaks they will only limit those people down and not give specifics as early.


This is the main reason why I shouldn't really say anything more. We (myself and the staff of DBSTalk) respect the rights and business practices of DirecTV, Dish, Voom etc. We have been down this road before. Telling everything now would only cause problems in the long run. Some don't agree with our "gag" policy and that's okay. I just feel that the free flow of information between the small dish companies and DBSTalk in the long term is much more important than breaking a major news story before we have been given the green light. Hope you understand.

In any case, you are correct. October is going to be a great month.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I agree Chris, don't burn your bridges. October is only a couple months away. By the time we all come back from summer vacations football will be here, woo-hoo. Anything that D* announces after that will be butta.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

OK, but this better not be the official announcement of Bravo HD+ starting X day, I will ahve to be something real and good with this build up.


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

At least for the short term, Bravo HD+ will give us U.S. Open Tennis...

Hong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

With all the recent good news, is it too much to hope for Monday Night Football in HD this year?


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

Monday Night Football will be in HD this year. Just like last year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

I think Boom Boom means on Directv.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BTW: From the way it looks now, Olympic coverage will be on four channels:

Dedicated Olympic feed (24 hours)
Bravo HD
NBC HD East
NBC HD West


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

Interesting... I guess they will need to update the TV schedule on nbcolympics.com...

Hong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> BTW: From the way it looks now, Olympic coverage will be on four channels:
> 
> Dedicated Olympic feed (24 hours)
> Bravo HD
> ...


Can you show me WHERE in that press release does it say that knbc-hd and wnbc-hd are comeing to directv?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Would it so safe to assume that DirecTV will use chs 82 and 83 for the NBC E and W HD feeds? This makes sense since CBS HD is on 80 and 81 following that 380 and 381 are the SD feeds. NBC SD feeds are on 382 and 383.

Same for Fox HD?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

JayJay said:


> I think Boom Boom means on Directv.


Thanks for clarifying, Jay Jay. I did mean on directv.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Will people who live in a white area be able to get NBC-HD, just like CBS-HD?


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

arxaw said:


> Will people who live in a white area be able to get NBC-HD, just like CBS-HD?


 Hey Arxaw, welcome to the board. The AVS forum has been a little quiet lately. As far as I know, the NBC-HD feed will be treated exactly like the CBS-HD feed meaning O&O affiliates or white areas. CBS-HD is automatically made available to subscribers who have the distant networks. I don't expect that to change.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Tusk said:


> ... As far as I know, the NBC-HD feed will be treated exactly like the CBS-HD feed meaning O&O affiliates or white areas. CBS-HD is automatically made available to subscribers who have the distant networks...


 If it's handled like CBS-HD, it will make it easy for everyone who's "moved" their D* service address (to a white area) to get NBC-HD.

It would be great if they could offer it in all markets where the local NBC affiliate is SD-only and/or crappy low power. That might encourage local affiliates to go full power HD.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

This DirecTV web page should help! (But, just a little.)
Interesting, but lacking info.
http://www.directv.com/see/landing/2004Olympics.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

Boom Boom said:


> Thanks for clarifying, Jay Jay. I did mean on directv.


How about on Directv without having to use an Off Air Antenna?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2004)

gwinchilla said:


> How about on Directv without having to use an Off Air Antenna?


Just to clarify...will MNF be available in HD on Directv without the use of an Off Air Antenna?

Thx


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

gwinchilla said:


> Just to clarify...will MNF be available in HD on Directv without the use of an Off Air Antenna?
> 
> Thx


As of this response, there has been no announcement about MNF being available via D* in HDTV. That could change but D* historically has not announced a new channel until they're very close to making it available.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

What if your NBC is not even broadcasting a digital signal let alone HD. Whould I be able to get the NBC-HD Distant feeds?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

eichenberg said:


> What if your NBC is not even broadcasting a digital signal let alone HD. Whould I be able to get the NBC-HD Distant feeds?


Not unless your NBC station gives you a waiver

Even when the New Shiva passes, that will only allow the analog white areas to receive Digital Distants, It wil take an additional two years for the FCC to develop a model for unserved Digital households


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> I've just received the following from DirecTV sources:
> 
> As far as the NFL Sunday Ticket, Fox will do 6 games in HD every week at 720p and CBS will do from 1 -3 games a week at 1080i. Some blackout rules will apply.
> 
> ...


Would this happen to be Chris Blount from Morningside High???


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyone have any new "NEWS" on DirecTV adding new HD channels before the end of 2004?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Check this forum for lots of HD programming info.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=34

Not to mention this thread right here.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=31905


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

jdspencer said:


> Check this forum for lots of HD programming info.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=34
> 
> Not to mention this thread right here.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=31905


THANKS!!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

And, things are moving.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=32215


----------



## bcushman (Jan 21, 2003)

Tusk said:


> Hey Arxaw, welcome to the board. The AVS forum has been a little quiet lately. As far as I know, the NBC-HD feed will be treated exactly like the CBS-HD feed meaning O&O affiliates or white areas. CBS-HD is automatically made available to subscribers who have the distant networks. I don't expect that to change.


Tusk - don't yell at me if this is a question I should know the answer to  My local NBC affiliate (WJAR) is owned by NBC. I can also receive the NBC station in Boston (not owned by NBC) I.m still not clear whether I will be able to receive receive the NBC HD feed?


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

I think the answer depends on whether or not THEY think you can get the Boston channel. If you are also within their territory, and can receive a grade B signal based on their maps, then I don't think you'd be able to get it unless Boston will give you a waiver.


----------



## bcushman (Jan 21, 2003)

DarinC said:


> I think the answer depends on whether or not THEY think you can get the Boston channel. If you are also within their territory, and can receive a grade B signal based on their maps, then I don't think you'd be able to get it unless Boston will give you a waiver.


Thanks Darin. Guess that leaves me out as Boston is a strong signal here. Are you the same Darin that was in the TiVo VE thread?


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes, I'm Darin everywhere, except here I'm DarinC.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

arxaw said:


> If it's handled like CBS-HD, it will make it easy for everyone who's "moved" their D* service address (to a white area) to get NBC-HD.
> 
> It would be great if they could offer it in all markets where the local NBC affiliate is SD-only and/or crappy low power. That might encourage local affiliates to go full power HD.


Anyone know more about this "moving" to get HD content over the satellite. Don't you still have to get the station to grant you a waiver? It's not just "automatic"?


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

bcushman said:


> Tusk - don't yell at me if this is a question I should know the answer to  My local NBC affiliate (WJAR) is owned by NBC. I can also receive the NBC station in Boston (not owned by NBC) I.m still not clear whether I will be able to receive receive the NBC HD feed?


 I never yell at anyone . What Darin said is correct. If you are considered to be able to receive a Grade A or B signal from Boston even if you are not in their DMA, then you will have to get a waiver from them to get the distant NBC HD feed.


----------

